# Good managed fund to invest in short term? (low fees, high return)



## pepperoni (17 July 2006)

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Realist (17 July 2006)

I'd suggest you leave your money in the bank in a high interest account.

There is no way in my mind presently any managed fund when you take into account fees and tax could beat the safety and guaranteed return of a high interest bank account short term.


----------



## Julia (17 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I'd suggest you leave your money in the bank in a high interest account.
> 
> There is no way in my mind presently any managed fund when you take into account fees and tax could beat the safety and guaranteed return of a high interest bank account short term.




Agree entirely.  

Julia


----------



## Bomba (17 July 2006)

Esanda has an online account, 5.65% per annum.  HSBC, Commbank, also offer one.

Im sure other providers have them aswell.  However the ones above are the ones ive researched. 

I have the esanda account.  money is available 24/7, money transferred overnight, interest credited to the account at the end of the month, nil fees. Its an internet account tho. 

If anyone knows of a higher interest account, please let us know.


----------



## Wolfgang (24 November 2008)

Members Equity Bank Interest rate is currently at 6.5% and Prime Minister Kevin Rudd has announced that the Australian Government would provide an unlimited guarantee on deposits for the next three years, effective immediately. This guarantee applies to all deposits held with Members Equity Bank.
Wolfgang


----------



## numbercruncher (24 November 2008)

wow a 2.5 year old thread back from the grave


----------



## glenn_r (24 November 2008)

I just put a fair bit into Bank of Queensland at call @ 7.2% ( new accounts are 1.65% above standard variable rate for 3 months) and Bendigo Bank 3 month term @ 6.9%


----------



## Julia (24 November 2008)

These comments today should be in the thread about interest rates.
This thread is on managed funds.  No connection.
Hopefully a mod will move.


----------



## glenn_r (24 November 2008)

Sorry mum, I didn't realise the first post was dated July 06,


----------



## noirua (24 November 2008)

Julia said:


> These comments today should be in the thread about interest rates.
> This thread is on managed funds.  No connection.
> Hopefully a mod will move.



Hi Julia and Realist, *Very good advice* you gave in 2006 to put money in high interest rate accounts.


----------



## Sunder (24 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi Julia and Realist, *Very good advice* you gave in 2006 to put money in high interest rate accounts.




Are you being saracastic there? An index fund (low fees) between July 2006 to July 2007 - by anyone's definition short term, would have earned 25%. I'm pretty sure cash rates weren't that high.


----------



## noirua (25 November 2008)

Sunder said:


> Are you being saracastic there? An index fund (low fees) between July 2006 to July 2007 - by anyone's definition short term, would have earned 25%. I'm pretty sure cash rates weren't that high.



Hi Sunder, As pointed out by Julia, the real subject of the thread is "Managed Funds".  These usually invest in a mix of Shares, Property and Fixed Interest investments.

Off topic perhaps, but high interest accounts earning around 7.5% would have been best.


----------



## Julia (25 November 2008)

glenn_r said:


> Sorry mum, I didn't realise the first post was dated July 06,



Not sure why the 'mum' is necessary.
It doesn't matter when the thread was started, it's the subject matter that's not relevant.  The first poster was obviously asking about any *managed funds* that would be useful short term.

Interest rates are something many of us are focused on at present, glenn, so your comment about those offered at Bendigo Bank would be useful in the interest rates thread.   Sorry you objected to my pointing this out.

Given that managed funds would not usually be regarded as appropriate for the *short term*, Realist's advice - with which I agreed - was good.


----------

